
Mark Zuckerberg: You moved fast and broke our country - cityzen
https://www.recode.net/2018/11/26/18111859/maria-ressa-rappler-facebook-mark-zuckerberg-philippines-kara-swisher-recode-decode-podcast
======
olafduckmark
Looks like social media is a double-edged sword that empowered the People and
regimes alike...

------
suff
LOL. What a brilliant headline! Reading immediately.

edit: The article content became very serious. Not your average FB banter

